

UK: TV should switch to internet, a parliamentary inquiry suggests - nsns
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jul/31/digital-television-internet-revolution

======
tobylane
There was something in the far off front page news about some people are
worried the physical network is too easily attacked. There's a lot to secure
even before you call it a human right surely?

I plan to visit Telehouse Docklands and see how much I can see.

